# Guide at 6th Street



## stockrex (Apr 29, 2009)

seriously call dnr on em, what a rude a%^%$#
if he is making threats, call the cops, have witnesses.
I don't have a boat with enough juice to fish the dam but if I did I would hog the spot and first threat he made I would call the cops on him and have witnesses to the threats.


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

Roger That said:


> I think it was a mura dragon. Half pedophile, half wife beater... the worst kind


Yeah those ones are some of the worst!


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

It's amazing what the power of a video will do.

Just use the video on your camera or phone when you see him pulling up. If your camera doesn't have enough zoom to get his boat license #, just read it out loud as you yell out to him "hey, guys in the boat with tag # ####, you just motored over our lines. You are harassing us and interfering with our ability to fish a spot we were in well before you arrived. You will be reported to the DNR."

If he blows a fuse, great. More likely, knowing he can't later lie about his behavior which IS angler harrassment, he will back down.


----------



## jrv (Nov 11, 2008)

samsteel said:


> I would think that they were running a trip....usually guides are less considerate of others when $$ paying clients are involved. It sucks and yes what he did was wrong, but that's what happens at 6th street in April, that's why people call it a circus. Usually clowns like this guy are not the greatest fishermen, that's why they have to fish the one or two spots they know (that everyone else knows) In a case like that, I just keep fishing...often running my bobber within inches of their's....not that I am trying too mind you, but if your fishing the same run, lines will cross, etc.
> Now, if they have clients and do that...you have so many wonderful options to make their day suck...which is not good business for the guide. One of my favorite things to do, is whip my d*ck out as much as possible and pee over the side of the boat right in front of them....it makes everyone very uncomfortable. Loud rap music drives most 6th street hilljacks insane, so I keep my ipod close. Be creative!! I try not to get in altercations on the water....but the boat launch is a better place to make a point....it's amazing how tough some people are in their boats...but get in their face at the launch and things start to shrivel up fast. Muskegon River guides who frequent Pine St are good examples....really tough on the water...not so much when confronted at the launch.


Great post! Funny how you talked about whipping it out and shriveling up in the same paragraph. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

jrv said:


> Great post! Funny how you talked about whipping it out and shriveling up in the same paragraph.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Well...the water is still in the low 40s and it feels every bit of it


----------



## muskegonriverguide (Feb 28, 2007)

Roger That said:


> I think it was a mura dragon. Half pedophile, half wife beater... the worst kind


That one will provide me with random outbursts of laughter throughout my day. Thanks


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Roger That said:


> I wouldn't mess with Samsteel. One time i saw him beat up 2 women and a dragon all in the same day.


 Were they the type of big manly womyn you find up by Whiskey Creek in August? If so, I am more impressed with that than the dragon.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

muskegonriverguide said:


> That one will provide me with random outbursts of laughter throughout my day. Thanks


I'm probably getting beat up for it but oh well.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alcustomrods (Apr 6, 2013)

I am the owner of the boat and I rarely get a chance to actually fish out of it. I have not run a guide service since 2005 due to , lets just say needing to take care of more important things. I was informed by a friend that this post was made. It pisses me off that this is what is happening while im not on the boat. I have let a select few guys use my boat to fish and i have never heard anything like this. I have been fishing since I was 2 years old and my father has always taught me to be courtiouse to others especially my "fishing brothers". I promise that this will not happen again. I completely understand peoples frustrations with this. I do take responsibility for their actions because it is my boat.

Again sorry for the frustration.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

alcustomrods said:


> I am the owner of the boat and I rarely get a chance to actually fish out of it. I have not run a guide service since 2005 due to , lets just say needing to take care of more important things. I was informed by a friend that this post was made. It pisses me off that this is what is happening while im not on the boat. I have let a select few guys use my boat to fish and i have never heard anything like this. I have been fishing since I was 2 years old and my father has always taught me to be courtiouse to others especially my "fishing brothers". I promise that this will not happen again. I completely understand peoples frustrations with this. I do take responsibility for their actions because it is my boat.
> 
> Again sorry for the frustration.


now you sir are a good sportsman. not many times someone will come forward and take responsibility. stick around the site and you have probably earned a few new customers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Admirable FASHO


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

alcustomrods said:


> I am the owner of the boat and I rarely get a chance to actually fish out of it. I have not run a guide service since 2005 due to , lets just say needing to take care of more important things. I was informed by a friend that this post was made. It pisses me off that this is what is happening while im not on the boat. I have let a select few guys use my boat to fish and i have never heard anything like this. I have been fishing since I was 2 years old and my father has always taught me to be courtiouse to others especially my "fishing brothers". I promise that this will not happen again. I completely understand peoples frustrations with this. I do take responsibility for their actions because it is my boat.
> 
> Again sorry for the frustration.


Good for you for steppin' up to the plate.


----------



## GRUNDY (Jun 18, 2005)

The stupidity of people never ceases to amaze. How can some blow-bags borrow a boat, then have the brassies to run around in it acting like wieners?

Some friends...

B


----------



## mp76us (Apr 30, 2008)

Apologies accepted. I'm glad you are now informed of what happens when your not on your boat. Pretty ballsy to borrow a boat with a name and phone number on the side and act like an a-hole.


----------



## IluvMichigan (Jan 14, 2012)

People that dont respect other fisherman on the river are a real frustration. Seems everytime im on the muskegon or grand someone blows by me floating or bouncing disturbing my fish. I always go out of my way to slow down and not disturb others drift. Thanks for owning up to It ALcustomrods. Id suggest not loaning your boat out to ANYONE. Lol. Too much money invested. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

alcustomrods said:


> I am the owner of the boat and I rarely get a chance to actually fish out of it. I have not run a guide service since 2005 due to , lets just say needing to take care of more important things. I was informed by a friend that this post was made. It pisses me off that this is what is happening while im not on the boat. I have let a select few guys use my boat to fish and i have never heard anything like this. I have been fishing since I was 2 years old and my father has always taught me to be courtiouse to others especially my "fishing brothers". I promise that this will not happen again. I completely understand peoples frustrations with this. I do take responsibility for their actions because it is my boat.
> 
> Again sorry for the frustration.


Good man.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

